# Music 1.5x normal speed, no amplification coming from headphone jack (4.5.606)



## blumpkinblake (Jun 30, 2011)

So today I got my first unusual glitch in the 4.5.606 leak. I was listening to music and it beginning to go 1.5x normal speed and there was pretty much no amplification. What I mean about no amplification was that I had the volume all the way turned up on the phone, plugged it into my car stereo, and I had to turn the volume on my stereo all the way up to even hear it on a medium level, there was lots of feedback as well. I restarted my phone and it all magically went away. Also, when playing music, through either my car or headphones, it will randomly stop and I have to turn the screen on and click play again.

I will say this though: I was using doubletwist and have frozen many bloatware apps in TB.

Another unrelated glitch is that the touchscreen on my phone freaks out at least once per day. It will just be on, and out of the blue, it will start tapping on a random spot on the screen and the only way I can fix it is if I lock the phone and wipe down the screen. Possibly related to the oils on my fingers?

I have had the screen glitch with every single one of my smartphones (+/- 5 og droids, and now the d2g) and the phone is currently underclocked so it's not a heat issue.

So, issue 1, is it a hardware malfunction or a software error?
Issue 2, is it just my luck with rooting, or a hardware malfunction?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

The touchscreen thing is due to the oil as these are capacitance based screens (Try to use the touchscreen when your fingers are wet or there is water on/in it. It won't work) As for the sound that could be either a problem with the jack (for amplification and feedback) or it could be that GB is now using a DSP manager of some sort somewhere and it got borked and the reboot fixed it. Or it could be both...


----------

